# What do you keep your 3DS in?



## milkday (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm just curious to see what different cases everyone uses. Since my HHD one still hasn't arrived, I bought a Legend of Zelda starter case. It's pretty neat


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 28, 2015)

I keep my 3Ds in my special edition pikachu carry case


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2015)

my hand

no but i usually dont keep it in anything. if i'm traveling i put it in a super old case for my brothers' 10 year old da (one of thosd thick ones... yeah.) my 3ds xl fits in it, but it's a tight squeeze :>


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine always stays on my bedside cabinet or on my computer desk without any case, and does the same when I go out with it. I've got a MH4U sleeve which came when I preordered the game, but I doubt it'd offer it much protection beside preventing a few scratches.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

I keep mine in a simple black case I bought. It can hold 3 games, 2 stylus's and has a little pouch thingy xD


----------



## Guruxo (Oct 28, 2015)

I have mine in a Princess Peach bag, and the best thing is it's massive so it can hold 2 dss and about 20 games


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't really use a case, but there's a blue rubber protector around the whole thing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a pokemon case and just got an old DS carrying case, I dont like it so usually my purse, just thrown in there


Spoiler:  it


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

On my nightstand near my bed whenever I need it... I keep my games inside a tiny bag and that tiny bag is in my purse X'DD It's quite convenient actually! It's funny to see the reaction whenever someone asks what's in my purse too! 
 '3DS games...' it's hysterical omf


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 28, 2015)

Chris01 said:


> I keep my 3Ds in my special edition pikachu carry case
> 
> View attachment 154440



This!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh and then it stays by my bed in this 



Spoiler:  pikaholderrrr


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2015)

in a building


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 28, 2015)

I switch between:

DSi XL Ultimate Travel Case, in wine. I love how sturdy it is but at the same time that behemoth is not fitting in my bag..

The pull-out case from the Pull N Go Folio, in pink. After a year and a half of daily use, the velco closure has halfway ripped off... not sure if I'll try to sew it back on or just buy a new case


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 28, 2015)

In this thing. 

Currently with the following clip armor:


----------



## Kristen (Oct 30, 2015)

I have this small bag for my tablet and it has 3 different zippered sections. I keep my tablet in the biggest one, my 3DS and one game box that carries like 20 games in the next biggest one, and my chargers in the smallest one. It's very handy to have both my devices in one bag.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 30, 2015)

I currently keep mine in this:


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 30, 2015)

I use the Zelda travel case from Club Nintendo for my XL's and an Alopaca case for my N3DS.


----------



## laineybop (Oct 30, 2015)

This... Holds 8 games & a couple of styluses. I want to get a new case, maybe for Christmas... I'm not really picky. I care more about function than form.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 30, 2015)

Both of these.


----------



## Nayab (Oct 30, 2015)

I keep mine in a Xerneas/Yveltal case, which has space for five game cards, a pocket for those AR Cards/papers/whatever and two extra-long styluses featuring each of the aforementioned legendary Pok?mon.


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

Ahhh I'm so jealous of all your cases :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> in a building


Where else? Outside is just too risky.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't keep mine in anything, I just leave it sitting on my desk until I need to use it.


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a ....


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't use a case. I just throw it in my bag while I walk around


----------



## lars708 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a dark blue Club Nintendo pouch where i keep my 3DS XL in! I love it!
It protects my 3DS so well, which is essential since i literally throw my bags everywhere lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flaming_Oceans said:


> I don't really use a case, but there's a blue rubber protector around the whole thing.



Omg i can not stand these silicone protectors, it just is not comfortable to play when you use that. Well for me, idk about others.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't keep it in anything other than its charging cradle. Sometimes I'll take it along with me for a walk but I don't really use the Play Coins for anything anymore and haven't been bothering lately. When I do bring it along, it's not in a special container, just my pocket.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 1, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> In this thing.



Me too!


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 1, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Me too!



Wohoo! Case buddies!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't really have a case for my 3DS but I also have the HHD case still to come from my pre-order of the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittyinpink87 said:


> View attachment 154682
> 
> Both of these.



Wait. Did you buy it or get it from the pre-order of HHD?


----------



## danceonglitter (Nov 1, 2015)

My N3DS is in a plain pastel pink case (although I got the ACHHD one the other day so I'm wondering if I want to switch to that) and my old 3DS is in a Tom Nook case that my brother gave me


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a Yoshi carrying case I keep mine in cx


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 5, 2015)

I have this that I don't actually use...it's a great bag that holds everything you could think of but blah....



Anyone want it? Lol. You can buy it from me in TBTs


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

dont really keep mine in anything. i just put it wherever i want.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't have a case for my current 3DS, and the only case I've got is for like the DS Lite or so... very old and small.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a 3DS XL and a N3DS XL and they fit nicely into my red and navy Herschel tablet sleeve!



Spoiler


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a special Happy Home Designer case that came with my 3DS so I keep it in that. :3


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 28, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm just curious to see what different cases everyone uses. Since my HHD one still hasn't arrived, I bought a Legend of Zelda starter case. It's pretty neat
> 
> View attachment 154439



Boy, would I love to have one of this!


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

i just keep it in a simple black case.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 1, 2015)

Spoiler: I have a Pikachu 3DSXL which I keep in this











Cute, huh?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Spoiler: I have a Pikachu 3DSXL which I keep in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soc cute! where did u get that?


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 2, 2015)

snoozit said:


> soc cute! where did u get that?



eBay  If you search for '3DS Pikachu pouch', it should come up. Mine was about ?15, but there's at least one on there for ?13/$20 which is still a little pricey, but if someone asks you what you want for Christmas...


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)

I have two pokemon cases but i usually keep my 3ds on the floor. or in a drawer. i'm too lazy to put it back in the case


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't put it in anything at home... When I'm out and looking for Streetpasses I put it in my pretty olive-green purse. My games case is too big to put in there, and a small, translucent pink games case I got was defective- the game slots were slightly too small and they were popping out on the 5th game. I was afraid to keep them in there lest they break, so that case now sits on my desk, forever forgotten.
...How'd I get from my system to my games?


----------



## Thericefish (Dec 5, 2015)

I usually keep it in my pocket, but I meet up with my friends every friday and to take more games I throw my 3ds in this thing with some other games.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't put my DS in anything. I usually just put it in my purse and hope for the best but I really want to get a pokemon case i saw online that was very cute.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 5, 2015)

An official nintendo 3ds charging dock = 3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 7, 2015)

Nayab said:


> I keep mine in a Xerneas/Yveltal case, which has space for five game cards, a pocket for those AR Cards/papers/whatever and two extra-long styluses featuring each of the aforementioned legendary Pok?mon.
> 
> View attachment 154693



That's what I keep mine in ^_^


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 7, 2015)

i usually carry it in my cross body bag... (or keep it in my teacher's room when im at school -_-)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 7, 2015)

Laying around my house? I literally don't keep it anywhere special, I have a skin on it but not a case or anything for it. I'm lucky to know where it gets put cause I leave it somewhere and people move it... the joys of a 6 person house...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

Nothing. Is always wandering in my whole house


----------



## Discord (Dec 7, 2015)

I keep it by my keyboard on my desktop.


----------

